# ¿La tierra o GND es igual a masa?



## Xirar13 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hola a todos... soy nuevo en esto de electronica y tengo una duda en entender que es la "Tierra" o "GND" realmente.... estoy a punto de implementar un circuito que encontre para el manejo de un motor.... sin embargo.... no estoy precisamente seguro de que son las Tierras... es acaso el polo negativo de la fuente de poder....????.....  y una duda mas especifica.... en el circuito que adjunto... hay un pin 25 del puerto paralelo conectado con "GND"... en este caso GND que seria....?...
agradecería muchísimo su ayuda....


----------



## ZOH (Feb 7, 2007)

Como los voltajes son diferencias de potencial, necesitan una referencia, la tierra se toma como cero, para poder decir que un voltaje es Xv, pero en realidad la tierra es un voltaje, solo que el terminal que marcamos con + esta por encima de este voltaje. Se toma como referncia por esto, porque cuando se acoplan etapas se necesitan referenciar, como en su caso una bateria con el PC


----------



## ASBERGADAS (Feb 8, 2007)

Disculparme si me amplio un poco mas en este concepto, con la unica finalidad de aclarar las ideas a nuestro colega  ohtaron. 
Como aqui bien se ha dicho, el potencial electrico de un punto debe medirse siempre con referencia a algo. Por eso un polimetro tiene dos puntas de medida. Para medir la tension (que el lo mismo que el potencial o el voltaje - todo se mide en voltios), hace falta poner una punta del polimetro en el lugar a medir y la otra en un punto de referencia.

 ¿Y cual debe ser esa referencia? Antiguamente se uso le tierra ( el planeta tierra)  como valor de referencia ¿Porque? Porque la tierra es un conductor enorme,  tan grande que se supone su potencial electrico no cambia nunca, aunque se le inyecten o quiten electrones. Es pues una referencia constante para medir tensiones. 

Se conectaban muchos circuitos a tierra, ( lineas de telegrafo y telefono por ejemplo) fisicamente, enterrando barras o placas de cobre ( u otros materiales) a las que se conectaba un cable, que era la toma de tierra. Aun se usa en las distribuciones de energia  electrica, en las que normalmente uno de sus conductores ( el neutro) esta unido a tierra en algun punto. Asi su potencial respecto al propio suelo, es cero y no produce ( en principio) sacudidas a quien lo toque. Ojo, esto es la teoria, si la toma de tierra es de mala calidad o esta mal conectada al neutro de la instalacion electrica, esta  puede tener potencial respecto a la tierra fisica ( la que pisamos) y darnos el calambrazo. 

Por extension, en un circuito electrico se usa la denominacion de tierra (GND - del ingles ground)  para definir todos los puntos del circuito que tiene potencial cero ( en realidad  les asignamos potencial cero o de referencia para este circuito) , por lo que  se  usan como referencia de tension para todos los nodos del esquema. Normalmente, el GND de un circuito esta conectado al  punto negativo (-) de la alimentacion. En otros esquemas el GND puede ser el punto positivo de la alimentacion, el neutro de la alterna o cualquier otro que el diseñador elija.
Todo es una convencion, que en la practica facilita la escritura del esquema electrico y tambien permite especificar las tensiones en cada nodo del circuito ( pues siempre las mediremos respecto al GND o tierra o comun del esquema).
Quisiera haber servido de ayuda, aunque a lo mejor te he liado aun mas. Si te quedas dudas, pregunta que para eso estamos.
Saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## maldo7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Bueno Xirar, si eres estudiante de electronica quiero que te quede bien claro estos dos conceptos: Tierra y masa.  Tierra es el potencial cero natural que es el suelo, la tierra que pisamos. A este potencial normalmente se conecta el chasis del equipo para protegernos a los usuarios de los mismos de voltajes peligrosos en caso de contacto de una linea energizada. Por otro lado la masa es el potencial que se escoja como punto de referencia a traves del cual vamos a hacer medidas de tensiones en un circuito. En consecuencia ese punto GND del que hablas en el circuito es la masa (en este caso el negativo de la fuente). Pero no siempre la masa es negativa, tambien puede ser positiva. Entonces, dependiendo de la polaridad de la masa en un circuito, colocamos la punta del tester fija para medir tensiones en diferentes puntos del mismo, es decir si la masa es el polo negativo de la fuente, ponemos la punta negativa del tester fija a masa y medimos com la punta roja. Si la masa es el positivo de la fuente, colocamos la punta roja del testes fija y medimos con la punta negra en los diferentes puntos del circuito. Espero te haya quedado claro y lo tengas siempre presente.

Maldo7.


----------



## KENNYMAR (Mar 12, 2007)

como se hace una conexion a tierra..... ¿adonde se conecta?   :OOOOO

plis ayuda


----------



## El nombre (Mar 12, 2007)

Al valor cero de tensión. Tierra y gnd, a efectos, viene a ser lo mismo.
Saludos


----------



## xhackdavidx (Mar 13, 2007)

como "El nombre" ha dicho, al valor cero, como ya sabes, cada generador, pila o cosa, tiene dos polos, cada uno a un potencial, y lo que marca en las pilas, por ejemplo, es la diferencia de potencial entre uno y otro.

si el circuito se monta en un coche/moto, el chais se suele conectar a tierra, para que no se carge con el rozamiento.


----------



## cubeusk (Mar 15, 2007)

en los coches el chasis es la masa pero muchas veces ocurre que el chasis se carga y pequeños chispazos al tocarlo de ahi que en mucos coches veamos un pequeno cable recubierto de goma que cuando el cohe se detiene que en contacto con el suelo para asi descagar la corriente estatica que pueda haber almacenado


----------



## manuel2007 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola, me he perdido con el tema del chasis del coche .

Solo una pregunta: El chasis HACE DE MASA o el chasis SE CONECTA A MASA para liberar posibles cargas? Me perdí con las dos últimas respuestas, Gracias.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 15, 2007)

Pues la pregunta es ... ¿como hacer un huevo con un huevo... es lo mismo chasis, masa, gnd  en el vehiculo es lo mismo.

Hubo en la antiguedad, a principios de siglo, en inglaterra creo vehículos que tenian la polaridad inversa, es decir, el chasis o GND tenía la polaridad positiva, pero pronto cambiaron al sistema actual. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## davori69 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hola a todos, he estado buscando por el foro algo que me ayudase, pero no he encontrado nada claro.

Tengo una duda acerca de la conexiones a masa y a tierra.

Estoy trabajndo con un circuito, al cual me llegan dos lineas de alimentacion, cada una de estas lineas con su positivo y su referencia. Ademas tengo una señal de tierra. Mis dudas vienen a la hora de conectar ciertos puntos del circuito a masa o a tierra, no se si deben de ir a tierra o a la señal de referencia que viene con cada una de las lineas de alimentacion. Por ejemplo al alimentar un laser a 5v, conecto el positivo y el otro? a tierra o a la señal de referencia que me trae dicha linea de alimentacion? Yo entiendo que deberia ser a la linea de referencia.

Pero en otros casos como por ejemplo cuando conectas condensadores entre positivo y tierra con el onjetivo de actuar como filtros,... que uniria el condensador positivo y referencia o positivo y tierra? Si me podeis ayudar con ello, o mostrar algun link que me pueda ayudar a despejar todas las dudas acerca de estos conceptos de masa y tierra,

muchas gracias


----------



## mabauti (Mar 19, 2007)

te refieres a tierra fisica?
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tierra_(electricidad)

si es asi, entonces necesitas una conexion a tierra fisica en tu circuito o la puedes dejar flotando (no muy recomendable).

te recomiendo que postees los circuitos que tienes, asi sera mas facil auxiliarte.


----------



## davori69 (Mar 20, 2007)

Muchas gracias, ya habia echado un ojo en Wikipedia y la verdad es que esta muy bien explicado, pero en ciertos casos, me siguen apareciendo dudas. En el circuito dispondre de las masas o referencias que me dan las propias fuentes de alimentacion y de la tierra que sacare de una conexion fisica. 
Como puse en el primer mensaje, a la hora de alimentar a un laser, entiendo que debemos utilizar la masa, es decir la referencia que nos da la propia fuente de alimentacion. Sin embargo, si estoy trabajando con un regulador, este a la entrada presenta un condensador entre positivo y ..... masa o tierra? yo diria tierra con el objetivo de eliminar las señales no deseadas. Es asi? De todas formas buscare un dibujo y lo adjuntare a ver si asi resulta mas sencillo ayudarme.

Muchas gracias


----------



## davori69 (Mar 20, 2007)

Perdón, que he leido mi propio mensaje y me he dado cuenta que quedaba un poco ambigua mi poregunta. Cuando hablo de un condensador a la entrada del regulador me refiero a un condensador que va actuar como filtro. 

muchas gracias,


----------



## first (Mar 20, 2007)

Tierra lo conectas al enchufe de la pare que tiene fase neutro y tierra, la toma del cable tiene que tener 3 polos, puedes conectar tierra al chasis de un equipo para evitar que si fase toca ese chasis (porque se queme un cable o lo que sea) nadie se quede pegao. generalmente tambien se conecta al chasis la masa de un circuito para apantallar (evitar ruido, etc) y coinciden tierra y masa o GND. Digo "generalmente" porque hay circuitos donde se rectifica la tensión de red directamente (fuentes conmutadas en tv y similares) y no interesa meter tierra a GND EN ESA ETAPA DE RECTIFICADO, porque saltaría el diferencial de la red domestica.

Saludos


----------



## romarios (Mar 20, 2007)

haber si esto te pudiera servir:

tierra: punto de referencia que es comunmente usado para CA.

masa: punto de referencia que es utilizado para CD y que puede ser +V , -V  ó  0V.

negativo: nivel de voltaje de CD  y que la gran mayoria de las veces es 0V.


----------



## Apollo (Mar 21, 2007)

Mensaje movido a Cuestiones elementales de electrónica.

Saludos


----------



## m3mho (May 13, 2007)

yo tengo una duda....
empece a trabajar con CMOS y tengo una duda se que tengo que trabajar con una pulcera antiestatica pero no tengo ni idea de donde conectarla se que es a tierra pero no me queda  enttendido cdonde encuentro tierra en mi entoreno de trabajo. Tengo un multimetro steren mul600 y un conocido me dijo que conectara la punta de mi pulcera a la terminal comun de mi multimetro pero no estoy muy seguro podrian ayudarme por que no quiero echar a perder mis componentes


----------



## rampa (May 13, 2007)

a la pulsera debes conectarla a Tierra (como lo dice la palabra) es decir a algun lugar que haga contacto con tierra generalmente algun caño conectado a tierra... tambien se suele usar el chasis de las PC cuando uno las esta reparando.

Suerte.


----------



## m3mho (May 13, 2007)

que hay sobre trabajar descalzo ayuda????   puedo clavar un clavo a la pared y trabajar de esa forma? y que hay sobre conectar la pulcera a un multimetro???


----------



## first (May 15, 2007)

Conectala al chasis del aparato que estés manipulando simplemente.

Saludos


----------



## m3mho (May 15, 2007)

hola lo que pasa es que es la primera ves que trabajo con circuitos integrados CMOS y estoy h aciendo practicas en mi protoboard no estoy reparando ningun aparato y por eso no se a donde conectar mi pulcera o que medidas tomar para no quemar el circuito....


----------



## Tesla Girl (Oct 13, 2007)

Hola:
Entonces ¿en todo circuito, neutro y GND  son lo mismo, puntos de referencia para medir una diferencia de potencial,  y por lo tanto van unidas , como por ejemplo en este circuito?
Saludos


----------



## sonemati (Mar 16, 2009)

y si lo conectas a un hierro de obra de tu terraza? cumple la funcion? o necesita tierra de piso barro mojado? Para mi essimplemente un punto mas negativo, como el piso solo que en el de uan casa si necesita una lanza de cobre a tierra, pero par aun pc? bastara a el hierro de obra? que dicen


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/pulsera-antiestatica-9791/


----------



## deluxecom (May 23, 2009)

Hola bueno, soy nuevo en el foro espero estar bien, en preguntar aqui. Sucede que nesecito ayuda en la conexión de la tierra en un circuito que he construido, es el primer circuito que realizo y mi pregunta es vastante basica ...donde conecto la tierra de mi circuito?, sucede que mi circuito consiste en un generador de ondas, que utiliza amplificador operacionales , resistencias variables conectadas a tierra y otros elementos, comprendo el concepto de tierra como un elemento capaz de entregar infinita cantidad de electrones y captar de ellos tambien, pero esa definicion satisface perfectamente cuando hablamos de un hogar donde es un tubo de cobre enterrado en la tierra y las tensiones aqui en chile son de 220V etc.... pero que sucede con un circuito pequeno que cabe en un protoboard ! tengo que enterrar un tubo en la tierra ? ....es un proyeco que debo presentar en la U, nesecito un poco de orientacion porfavor soy novato en el tema.

Pd: perdon por estar los signos de interrogacion incompletos, tengo el teclado in english.


----------



## algp (May 23, 2009)

Hola deluxe.

La tierra es un termino que podria expresar dos cosas relativamente diferentes.
A nivel de un circuito usualmente se le llama tierra al negativo de la alimentacion ( en alimentacion simple ), o al 0V en alimentacion dual. ( aunque tambien podria ser el positivo )

A nivel de instalaciones electricas la tierra es como indicas ese punto electrico que va unido a un pozo de tierra real.
No en todas partes hay linea de tierra disponible en las instalaciones electricas domesticas.

Por otro lado.... hay un "punto" de union entre ambos conceptos... hay muchos circuitos que trabajan mejor si existe algun tipo de conexion entre la tierra del circuito y la tierra de un pozo de tierra.

En general se usa sobretodo como proteccion ante una posible falla del circuito que pudiese ocasionar fuga de tension a tierra.
En transmisores de radio es casi indispensable. En circuitos de audio suele ayudar a reducir interferencias, especialmente si hay cables relativamente largos que van de un sitio a otro.
En el circuito que estas haciendo es probable que no necesites una conexion a pozo de tierra.

Si fuese necesario y como solucion alternativa ( si no dispones de pozo a tierra ) puedes buscar puntos alternativos como tuberias metalicas de agua, alguna estructura metalica grande en la casa... etc. Toma en cuenta que en algunos paises esto esta prohibido, asi que podria ser valido solo para pruebas temporales y con circuitos de baja tension.

Suerte.


----------



## deluxecom (May 24, 2009)

algp. gracias te agradesco tu respuesta, ha sido muy nesesaria tu respuesta.


----------



## deluxecom (May 24, 2009)

mmm... despues de un rato me senti confundido nuevamente les envio un esquema de mi  circuito........
lo que hice es un generador de ondas senoidales (2) donde puedo ajustar a mi gusto amplitud y desfase de una respecto de la otra  .......

pero estoy parado con las conexiónes a tierra.....creo entender que lo mejor para este caso.....es conectado a una caneria de agua ? pero comprendan que esto lo presentare en una sala de clases en la universidad, no podre perforar la muralla para encontrar un tubo o algo asi ...... que podria hacer? ....me sirve una estructura metalica grande o una banca de estas de funcionan de mesa en los salones, me preguntaba se puedo ser yo la tierra, ademas los voltajes son muy pequenos.
no superan los 10 v. ademas los salones son de madera el suelo....

lo que mas me complica que segun lo que entiendo es que en algunos casos se conecta la tierra al negativo de la fuente, pero adecir verdad mi trabajo no trabaja con una fuente solo requiere un pulso y luego funciona solo. (lo unico que puedo llamar fuente seria lo que alimenta al primer AO pero es una pila que funciona de pulso solamente)

ademas ...tengo otra duda puedo derivar todas las tierra a una sola, a traves de un solo conductor, o debo conectar cada una independientemente. 

ayuda por favor


----------



## e-nixx (May 24, 2009)

hola deluxecom

veo que estas un poco enrredado, las conexiónes a tierra o gnd, en circuitos electronicos basicos
es el polo negativo de la alimentacion, ahora normalmente los operacionales funcionan con energia
dual, osea hay un polo positivo(+), uno de masa o gnd y uno negativo con respecto a masa.
en estricto rigor tienes 3 cables de alimentacion. y justamente 1 de esos es "masa, tierra o gnd."
fisicamente no tienes que conectarlo a tierra tierra,  no deves conectar a ni un metal o lago parecido,
eso si tienes que tener una fuente dual por ejem 9+9v o 12+12v.

t dejo un dibujo a modo de ejem. haber si se te aclara la peli ;-)

saludos 
bye


----------



## deluxecom (May 24, 2009)

saludos e-nixx

muchas gracias por tu respuesta, como se dice una imagen dice mas que mil palabras.   
lo simule y todo funciono bien .....
yo que pensaba que iba a cubrirme con papel aluminio y enterrarme en la tierra ....


----------



## e-nixx (May 24, 2009)

jajajjajajja, pues te salvastes, o estarias como viaje a las estrallas jajjaa
amigo donde estudias ?

saludos
bye


----------



## deluxecom (May 24, 2009)

j

en la soy estudiante de la usach
y tu ? e-nixx que estudias?


----------



## deluxecom (May 24, 2009)

supongo que esto deberiamos hablarlo en el chat? no estaremos violando las politicas hablando cosas que no van al tema.


----------



## fernandoae (May 25, 2009)

"Tengo un multimetro steren mul600 y un conocido me dijo que conectara la punta de mi pulcera a la terminal comun de mi multimetro "

Un consejo... no sigas los consejos de tu amigo porque no tiene ni idea.


----------



## deluxecom (May 25, 2009)

hola fernandoae

que tal?

me dejas con la duda ....
me podrias explicar un poco mas
te lo agradeceria


----------



## e-nixx (May 25, 2009)

holas

a que amigo te refieres?


----------



## deluxecom (May 25, 2009)

a otra persona que escribo respecto a tema en un privado


----------



## fernandoae (May 26, 2009)

No, me refiero al que le dijo que conecte la pulsera al terminal GND del multimetro  

Para aclarar un poco el tema:
Los conceptos de tierra y masa son usados en los campos de la electricidad y electrónica.

TIERRA: El término "tierra", como su nombre indica, se refiere al potencial de la superficie de la Tierra.
Para hacer la conexión de este potencial de tierra a un circuito eléctrico se usa un electrodo de tierra, que puede ser algo tan simple como una barra metálica (usualmente de cobre) anclada el suelo, a veces humedecida para una mejor conducción.

Es un concepto vinculado a la seguridad de las personas, porque éstas se hallan a su mismo potencial por estar pisando el suelo. Si cualquier aparato está a ese mismo potencial no habrá diferencia entre el aparato y la persona, por lo que no habrá descarga eléctrica peligrosa.

Por último hay que decir que el potencial de la tierra no siempre se puede considerar constante, especialmente en el caso de caída de rayos. Por ejemplo si cae un rayo, a una distancia de 1 kilómetro del lugar en que cae, la diferencia de potencial entre dos puntos separados por 10 metros será de más de 150 V en ese instante.


MASA: La definición clásica de masa (en inglés de EEUU ground de donde viene la abreviación GND, earth en inglés del UK) es un punto que servirá como referencia de tensiones en un circuito (0 voltios). El problema de la anterior definición es que, en la práctica, esta tensión varía de un punto a otro, es decir, debido a la resistencia de los cables y a la corriente que pasa por ellos, habrá una diferencia de tensión entre un punto y otro cualquiera de un mismo cable.

Una definición más útil es que masa es la referencia de un conductor que es usado como retorno común de las corrientes.

La masa y la tierra en un circuito no tienen porque tener la misma tensión. Incluso la forma de onda de la masa respecto a la tierra puede ser variable, por ejemplo en un convertidor Buck.


----------



## julian403 (Ene 2, 2010)

hola gente de la comunidad perdonen mi ignorancia pero siempre tuve una duda bastante bastante elemental que no la he podido aclarar. 
Cuando se dice que va a masa, es decir, donde va la corriente? hacia que polo? Tengo entendido q no hay polo en la masa.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 2, 2010)

Masa solo es un termino para indicar el punto de referencia de mediciones... (0V) segun el diagrama y el tipo de termino que manejes (convencional o real) la corriente puede estar saliendo o entrando a masa....


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 2, 2010)

Se lo llama masa, porque antiguamente se conectaba los chasis de los equipos a dicho terminal (normalmente  el negativo de la alimentación, o el punto medio del transformador). En algunos equipos se hace para evitar ciertas interferencias externas, del tipo capacitivo


----------



## julian403 (Ene 2, 2010)

masa es lo mismo que tierra?


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 2, 2010)

*No*. Incluso suelen estar aislados entre sí (pero no siempre).Yo expliqué mal: *antes* se conectaba el chasis a masa. 

- La *"tierra"* es un cable conectado a una jabalina enterrada en el piso)Lo seguro es conectar el chasis a tierra (chasis conductores, se entiende)El problema de inseguridad asociado a no ponerlo proviene de los transformadores distribuidores de energia, cuyo neutro está conectado al suelo.Uno toca un "vivo" y se electrocuta porque el suelo actua de neutro y aparece una tensión  sobre nuestro cuerpo.Si un chasis tiene contacto con el vivo pasa lo mismo.Pero con el cable el problema se amortigua (mas aun si hay un interruptor diferencial de por medio)(solo en el caso del chasis electrificado)

- La *"masa"* es un terminal de referencia (como dijo chico), al cual se conectan (*referencian*) usualmente las señales de entrada de un sistema, las cargas (salida) y también los apantallamientos (chapas o cajas de  metal que tienen dentro circuitos sensibles, para evitar interferencias.Lo mismo podemos decir de los cables mallado y coaxial).Pero esos apantallamientos no están al alcance de la mano. 
En cuanto al sentido de circulación de corriente en la masa:depende del circuito.


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 2, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> - La *"tierra"* es un cable conectado a una jabalina enterrada en el piso)Lo seguro es conectar el chasis a tierra (chasis conductores, se entiende)El problema de inseguridad asociado a no ponerlo proviene de los transformadores distribuidores de energia, cuyo neutro está conectado al suelo.Uno toca un "vivo" y se electrocuta porque el suelo actua de neutro y aparece una tensión  sobre nuestro cuerpo.Si un chasis tiene contacto con el vivo pasa lo mismo.Pero con el cable el problema se amortigua (mas aun si hay un interruptor diferencial de por medio)(solo en el caso del chasis electrificado)





eso es la tierra fisica masa o tierra que no se fisica es igual a negativo


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 2, 2010)

> eso es la tierra fisica masa o tierra que no se fisica es igual a negativo



Depende.
En algunas amplicaciones, el terminal de masa es el *negativo*.Ejemplo: amplificadoresTDA200X, logica TTL, lógica CMOS..
En las fuentes partidas , la masa es el terminal *medio* del bobinado secundario del transformador.Ejemplo:algunos amplificadores de audio (TDA2030/2040/2050), donde la masa es 0V pero el disipador está a -V.
Otras veces , el terminal de masa es el *positivo*.Ejemplo: la logica ECL, que se conecta entre 0V y -5,2V (funciona mejor así)
O sea: a veces es el negativo , a veces no.Es un terminal donde se referencia todo lo demas , en resumen.


----------



## dynamco (Ene 2, 2010)

masa es el punto de  referencia de potencial electrico 0v y en donde los electrones tienden a fluir hacia el, esto es el sentido real de la corriente


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 2, 2010)

dynamco dijo:


> masa es el punto de  referencia de potencial electrico 0v y en donde los electrones tienden a fluir hacia el, esto es el sentido real de la corriente




claro pero lo que decia alejandrow999 era la tierra pero para descarga osea fisica


----------



## electrodan (Ene 2, 2010)

Temas combinados.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 2, 2010)

g.corallo: 
julian403 preguntó:" masa es lo mismo que tierra?"  Lo que traté de responder es que* no son lo mismo*
- Tierra es el piso, y su conexión electrica;
- Masa es un terminal de referencia 
Saludos

(E insisto: la masa *no siempre* es la alimentación negativa)


----------



## El nombre (Ene 3, 2010)

Tierra, masa... y gnd.

Para llegar al consenso hay que introducir un prologo y saber que se habla de lo mismo.

Pongamos por caso, y el que no este a favor o sea un aludido que replique, que el GND es el punto 0 de la alimentación.
Partiendo desde ese punto tenemos tensiones negativas y positivas. de no tomar esto una alimentación podria ser de 10V saliendo de una simetrica de 5v.
Tenemos tensiones alternas y demás.
En ciertos circuitos las interferencias hacen que el circuito no sea estable. El señor Faraday demostró que creando una pequeña caja y conectandola a un Tierra, las interferencias electromagneticas no entran y por tanto no salen.
Ahora viene otro tema:
Masa o tierra??
Dependiendo del pais y la empresa suministradora de elecricidad el Neutro (que es un conductor activo) se conecta a tierra. Cuando en equipos electricos o electronicos dejamos un punto sin conectar puede o no provocar incidentes o interferencias.
La prueba que se puede hacer es la siguiente: Un conductor de 100 mts con cable paralelo, valga tambien trenzado, se conecta a la tensión de la red en uno de los extremos. En el otro extremo tenemos la tensión que hay en la misma toma. 
Ahora cortamos uno de ellos a 25 mts de la toma y volvemos a medir en el extremo opuesto. En teoria de tener la misma tension ahora tendriamos que tener cero voltios. Si metemos el tester tendremos una sorpresa: hay tensión. 
¿como puede ser esto? La constestación es sencilla, verdad?

Este caso hace que los circuitos electronicos sea conveniente conectarlos a masa o chasis de la caja en que se han instalado. Esta a su vez queda conectado a tierra por medio del cable ese llevan algunos aparatos.
Dependiendo del grado de seguridad del equipo se hace así o simplemente haciendo caso a faraday.

Si llevais un circuito a las pruebas electromagneticas que se deben hacer para sacarlas al mercado nos dariamos cuenta que erramos en los diseños. Los que trabajan con radiofrecuencias saben de que hablo.
¿cuantos circuitos nos han funcionado en casa o en el simulador y luego han sido un fracaso inestable?.
En conclusión(la mia):
Masa y tierra viene a ser lo mismo. GND es el punto neutro en continua. y tambien es lo mismo... si se conecta.

Saludos

PD vaya rollo mesplayao


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 3, 2010)

- de una fuente de alimentacion. 
no te compliques.


----------



## dani_v8 (Ene 3, 2010)

Hola, yo tengo una duda que tiene que ver con el tema. Aqui en España la corriente que llega a una vivienda es trifasica, pero lo que se hace es coger solo una fase bien R, S o T, que es la que pasamos por el contador, magnetotermico etc... Esto creo que es así. Ahora viene mi gran duda, ¿De donde se saca el neutro? ¿Que se saca de tierra?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2010)

dani_v8 dijo:


> Hola, yo tengo una duda que tiene que ver con el tema. Aqui en España la corriente que llega a una vivienda es trifasica, pero lo que se hace es coger solo una fase bien R, S o T, que es la que pasamos por el contador, magnetotermico etc... Esto creo que es así. Ahora viene mi gran duda, ¿De donde se saca el neutro? ¿Que se saca de tierra?


Eso es casi correcto, en realidad la compañía que da el servicio manda a la red domiciliaria 4 cables, 3 Faces (R, S y T) y un cable de Neutro.
Tu casa toma alimentación desde una de las 3 faces y el Neutro.


----------



## dani_v8 (Ene 3, 2010)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, ¿entonces el neutro tambien te lo manda la compañia de suministro? Ellos que lo obtienen haciendo una puesta a tierra como las de las casas.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2010)

dani_v8 dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fogonazo, ¿entonces el neutro tambien te lo manda la compañia de suministro? Ellos que lo obtienen haciendo una puesta a tierra como las de las casas.


Ese es un tema extenso, algunos países reglamentan la distribución de energía de una forma y otros de otra, por lo que en algunos países tierra y neutro son la misma cosa y en otros NO.
En general la compañía consigue el neutro a través de un transformador reductor de alta tensión con entrada en triángulo o delta y salida estrella.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 3, 2010)

dani_v8 dijo:


> Hola, yo tengo una duda que tiene que ver con el tema. Aqui en España la corriente que llega a una vivienda es trifasica, pero lo que se hace es coger solo una fase bien R, S o T, que es la que pasamos por el contador, magnetotermico etc... Esto creo que es así. Ahora viene mi gran duda, ¿De donde se saca el neutro? ¿Que se saca de tierra?




Ya sé que no tiene nada que ver con tu pregunta, pero por curiosidad, que sepas que de un motor se puede sacar un neutro según la forma de conectar sus bobinados, hay 2 formas pero con la que se puede obtener es la conexion estrella:

Conexión en estrella. Para conectar el bobinado en estrella se unen los finales XYZ de las tres fases formando un punto común que es el neutro, dejando libre los tres principios UVW. Con esta conexión se consigue 380 V entre dos fases y 220 V entre fase y neutro. 



Conexión en triángulo. En la conexión en triángulo se une el final de cada fase con el principio de la siguiente X con V, Y con W y Z con U. La diferencia de potencial que existe entre fase y fase es de 220 V


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 3, 2010)

De la misma forma que en los motores trifásicos hay  tres fases,  conectadas en estrella (con neutro) o triángulo(sin él), con los generadores y transformadores pasa lo mismo.
lo digo para completar el aporte de lolo2n3055.

En el caso de la conexión en estrella, el neutro suele referenciarse a tierra.Entonces, si nosotros tocamos el conductor de *cualquiera* de las fases, nos podemos electrocutar (depende de la tensión y nuestra aislación), *por cuanto el suelo actua como conductor del neutro.*
Ahora bien: tenemos un electrodomestico con chasis de metal(heladera, lavarropas, ...) y accidentalmente es electrificado (un defecto de aislación interna, se metió agua donde hay tensión , etc).Nosotros no lo sabemos y tocamos el equipo.¿Que pasa?Sabemos la respuesta: nos electrocutamos, o como minimo recibimos un "patadón".

 Para evitar ese problema, el chasis debe conectarse mediante un conductor al suelo , a tierra (ahi aparece la jabalina ).Si el mismo equipo con ese mismo problema está conectado a tierra, el cable literalmente *cortocircuita* el chasis (electrificado) con el neutro (suelo) por lo tanto la tensión entre tierra y el chasis es muy pequeña, cercana a 0.Tocamos y no nos electrocutamos. Ahora bien: tenemos una gran corriente circulando por el cable. 
Solución: los interruptores general, diferencial y otras tantas protecciones alojadas entre el suministro y las cargas.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 3, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> En el caso de la conexión en estrella, el neutro suele referenciarse a tierra.Entonces, si nosotros tocamos el conductor de *cualquiera* de las fases, nos podemos electrocutar (depende de la tensión y nuestra aislación), *por cuanto el suelo actua como conductor del neutro.*


Nos puedes explicar mejor a que te refieres con esto ultimo de que :

*el suelo actua como conductor del neutro*

Seria que hace la misma funcion que el neutro no?, perdona pero esque no te he comprendido bien.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 3, 2010)

Lo que pretendo decir es que el terreno tiene cierta conductividad (no es un aislante), ya sea por los minerales, la humedad o lo que sea. Dicho de otra forma: el suelo se comporta como un conductor (o una resistencia). Si el generador de tensión tiene el terminal neutro conectado a tierra , y hay una carga cualquiera conectado entre  una fase y tierra, el piso hace las veces de cable: proporciona una via de retorno a los electrones que provienen del generador y pasan por la carga. 
Inclusive tengo entendido que en algunos lugares el terreno se usa específicamente  como "cable" para el neutro (hay que corroborar si esto es cierto)

En otras palabras: si el suelo fuera totalmente aislante, o los gneradores, transformadores y cargas estuvieran bien aislados del piso (todos ellos), todo el lio que hay que hacer con el cable de protección ("tierra") y los dispositivos de protección seria totalmente innecesario.


----------



## beowulf51 (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Me gustaria saber ya que hablan del tema, como conecto un circuito  que se alimeta con 5v a tierra , osea como como protejo el circuito en caso que se unan los polos y ese voltaje mandarlo al chasis o a otro lugar fuera del circuito , me comentaron que con un varistor entre el negativo y la tierra (chasis) se podria hacer una conexion , para que se valla todo por alla y tambien para que si algo toca el chasis y sea positivo no se amuele el ciruito, pero quien sabe si sea cierto .


----------



## DASILIO (Ago 26, 2010)

hola compañeros de electronica quisiera saber en  que  libro puedo 
conoser  mas  sobre  el tema  gnd y voltaje  negativo,y para que se lo utiliza en  electronica


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ago 26, 2010)

Mirá DASILIO:no conozco mucho, pero las funciones básicas de masa y negativo (desde el punto de vista meramente conceptual) lo podés encontrar en cualquier libro de electrónica bien redactado (uno clásico: el de electronica analógica de Malvino.Tiene pequeños errores en varios lugares, principalmente ejercicios; pero se detectan fácilmente).
Las cuestiones básicas de tierra podés verlas en libros de electricidad e instalaciones domésticas (básicos).
Si querés buscar sobre apantallamientos, conexionado de masas y cosas así (cosas importantes en electrónica analógica), hay un libro muy bueno que habla de eso y muchas cosas más: "Manual de electronica. Diseño con C.I. Realizacion de diseños con C.I. normalizados", de Z. H. Meikson y Philip C. Thackray. Está desactualizado en cuanto a integrados; pero de ahí aprendí muchisimo. (Se trata de cuestiones prácticas en los montajes electronicos analógicos y/o digitales).
Y si sabés inglés (maldito idioma) podés consultar este post hecho por Ezavalla:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/supresion-ruidos-e-interferencias-electromagneticas-17506/ 

Ahí donde menciona también sus fuentes. 
También creo que podes averiguar en la página de la IEEE.

Saludos.


----------



## gasnalu (Ago 27, 2010)

Cuando hablamos de negativo o positivo, estamos hablando de la polaridad que tiene un potencial electrico, (que debe tener un valor de voltaje y corriente), cuando hablamos de masa estamos hablando de un potencial que es cero volt, y es el terminal de referencia de un potencial positivo o negativo, GND es la abreviatura de GROUND (tierra) en la mayoria de los casos es igual a masa ya que tambien es un potencial de 0v, esto es asi ya que si hubiera potencial positivo o negativo unicamente, la corriente no circularia.


----------



## daid (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola. ¿Porque aveces cuando tengo un circuito (de audio) al poner los dedos sobre las pistas de masa (en este caso va conectada al lado negativo de la fuente) mejora la calidad de sonido?, ¿se debe a alguna soldadura fria o de que manera puedo hacer que no sea necesario poner los dedos?, gracias, saludos.


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 2, 2011)

daid porque esa masa no esta conectada a tierra,si estas con zapatillas lo hace de una forma pero si estas descalzo hace aun menos ruido(no hagas la prueba es peligroso)lo que puedes haceer es unir el negativo a el pin tierra del tomacorriente..deberia desaparecer casi por completo,si no tienes tierra en el toma corrientes proba tirando la masa hasta alguna canilla,bisagra,algo que se meta profundamente en la casa y al suelo..tambien puede ser ideal si tenes cañerias de metal.. saludos


----------



## daid (Mar 2, 2011)

entiendo, pero ¿que sucede en un dispositivo que trabaje con pilas, o baterias (sin tierra por lo que puedo entender) para solucionar la calidad del sonido?, es una duda que siempre he tenido, gracias.


----------



## daid (Mar 3, 2011)

retiro lo dicho, bastaba con conectar la masa del dispositivo con la masa del cable de audio . Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 3, 2011)

No se si me saldre del tem pero ustedes dicen:
tierra
gnd
que es punto neutro?
alguien podria aclarar porfa

es que no me quedo tan claro disculpa

en monofasico tanbien hay punto neutro


----------



## snakewather (Mar 3, 2011)

*No marchen de leer este tema ya me revolvi *  jajajajaja Peroooo esta bien asi se deben da aclarar las dudas preguntando se llega a Roma o mas bien a donde quieran ir jejejeje.

espero les sirva: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toma_de_tierra


----------



## Pinchuu (Sep 20, 2011)

Hola, mis duda están relacionadas con esto. Son las siguientes:

- En la fuente de alimentación disponemos de un terminal positivo y otro negativo. Este negativo es masa o tierra?

- GND es masa o tierra?

Gracias!


----------



## matijuarez (Sep 20, 2011)

todo depende,la definicion de voltaje es diferencia de potencial entre distintos puntos.Entre 12v y 0v hay 12v de diferencia(osea que medis con el tester y marca 12v siendo los 12v la parte positiva y 0v la parte negativa),ahora que pasa si tengo 5v y -5v..el tester va a medir 10v(siendo la parte positiva los 5v y la parte negativa los -5v).Una vez sabido esto lo unico que resta es asignarle un nombre a cada punto,el positivo es positivo y no tiene complicacion,el negativo es el punto mas negativo(puede ser -5v en el ejemplo de la fuente simetrica) Tambien esta gnd(ground-tierra) o masa que es el punto donde no hay voltaje 0v,cuando el circuito tiene dos puntos de voltaje es simple porque tenes negativo o masa o ground que es 0v y positivo que es por ejemplo 10v..pero cuando la fuente es simetrica tenes positivo,masa o ground y tambien tenes negativo.
Si medis entre negativo y masa vas a ver una diferencia de potencial y el lado mas positivo va a ser masa y el lado negativo va a ser masa..saludos y espero no haberte confundido mas

5v    (positivo)
4v    (positivo)
3v    (positivo)
2v    (positivo)
1v    (positivo)
0v    (masa,ground o tierra)
-1v   (negativo)
-2v   (negativo)
-3v   (negativo)
-4v   (negativo)
-5v   (negativo)


----------



## Pinchuu (Sep 20, 2011)

Lo he entendido perfectamente, creo 

Muchas gracias matijuarez!

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Selkir (Feb 18, 2012)

Estoy armando en preamplificador publicado aquí en el foro, concretamente el Fender Frontman 25b.
Me gustaría poner la toma tierra como medida de seguridad, pero no tengo ni idea de como la debo conectar al circuito.
¿Como se debe conectar la toma tierra al circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2012)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> Estoy armando en preamplificador publicado aquí en el foro, concretamente el Fender Frontman 25b.
> Me gustaría poner la toma tierra como medida de seguridad, pero no tengo ni idea de como la debo conectar al circuito.
> ¿Como se debe conectar la toma tierra al circuito?



La puesta a tierra se conecta al chasis del equipo.

La GND (Tierra) del *circuito* también se conecta al chasis.


----------



## Selkir (Feb 19, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La puesta a tierra se conecta al chasis del equipo.
> 
> La GND (Tierra) del *circuito* también se conecta al chasis.



Por lo tanto, el GND (0V) del circuito y la tierra (el cable verde/amarillo de la red eléctrica) se conectan juntos, unidos por el chasis. ¿Lo he entendido bien?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2012)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> Por lo tanto, el GND (0V) del circuito y la tierra (el cable verde/amarillo de la red eléctrica) se conectan juntos, unidos por el chasis. ¿Lo he entendido bien?



El concepto esta *"Perfecto"*, pero no siempre se da "Conecto y anda", particularmente con equipos de audio, en los que hay que buscar la mejor forma de llevar la la conexión de tierra del circuito a la puesta a tierra del equipo.

Por eso mi comentario en 2 pasos: 


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La puesta a tierra se conecta al chasis del equipo.
> 
> La GND (Tierra) del *circuito* también se conecta al chasis.



Buscar me refiero justamente a efectuar la conexión en un punto específico (Lugar) donde no aparezcan tensiones inducidas parásitas o sean mínimas.


----------



## Selkir (Feb 19, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Buscar me refiero justamente a efectuar la conexión en un punto específico (Lugar) donde no aparezcan tensiones inducidas parásitas o sean mínimas.



¿Con esto te refieres al chasis? Espero no haberme perdido :S


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2012)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> ¿Con esto te refieres al chasis? Espero no haberme perdido :S



No te perdiste, estas aquí en el Foro 

La unión entre la placa y el chasis se hace en un solo y único punto, si hubiera mas de uno se podrían amplificar diferencias de potencial entre ellos producidas por el transformador.

A veces la unión entre placa y chasis no se hace en forma directa sino mediante una resistencia de unos 10/22 Ω 2 W que en muchos casos minimiza ruidos indeseables.
Esto se debe verificar para cada caso en particular, no siempre da resultado.


----------



## Selkir (Feb 21, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No te perdiste, estas aquí en el Foro



Menos mal que no pedí jeje



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La unión entre la placa y el chasis se hace en un solo y único punto, si hubiera mas de uno se podrían amplificar diferencias de potencial entre ellos producidas por el transformador.



Entonces saco un cable de GND (0V) desde el previo hasta un punto del chasis y en ese mismo punto conecto la toma tierra.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> A veces la unión entre placa y chasis no se hace en forma directa sino mediante una resistencia de unos 10/22 Ω 2 W que en muchos casos minimiza ruidos indeseables.
> Esto se debe verificar para cada caso en particular, no siempre da resultado.



Esto simplemente es provar si evita más ruidos con la resistencia o sin ella, ¿verdad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2012)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> ....Entonces saco un cable de GND (0V) desde el previo hasta un punto del chasis y en ese mismo punto conecto la toma tierra.


Correcto Nº 1


> Esto simplemente es provar si evita más ruidos con la resistencia o sin ella, ¿verdad?


Correcto Nº 2

Muchos equipos comerciales (Profesionales) poseen la resistencia instalada y un switch que hace puente (O no) sobre esta.


----------



## Selkir (Feb 21, 2012)

Muchas gracias, Fogonazo, ahora si que lo tengo todo claro


----------



## vaiko13 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola que tal, veo que se apoyan mucho en este foro y es muy agradable ver que todo mundo contesta y aporta algo, es la primera vez q posteo, ahorita con una duda espero despues igual apoyarlos, pero por el momento me pasa lo siguiente:

 estoy conectado un transformador, pero mi duda es si el tap central debe ir a tierra o a tierra fisica esto es porque no se si en la tierra a donde conecte el tap central puedo poner las demas tierras de mi circuito o si las debo separar.

Mil gracias por la ayuda de antemano.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jun 19, 2012)

Depende de como tienes tu circuito, normalmente es la tierra. 

pero hasta que lo publiques lo que te digamos seran puras conjeturas.


----------



## JJx (Jun 22, 2012)

mmmm tengo la misma duda, si la derivación central del transformador es la tierra o no, me podrían aclarar esa duda?, mi circuito es este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 22, 2012)

Ya dijeron que depende de lo que quieras hacer

es sólo el punto medio o un punto intermedio de una bobina de un transformador

Por ejemplo, si es secundario de 24V

entre los extremos tenes 24

entre cada extremo y el centro tenes 12

si queres hacer una fuente simetrica obviamente vas a usar el centro como masa o 0V pero no significa que si o si debas unirlo con la tierra física de la instalaciión eléctrica


----------



## JJx (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok muchas gracias, me has aclarado la duda que ya tenía casi aclarada, ahora a trabajar en mi fuente, de nuevo gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 22, 2012)

Esas dudas también se te aclaran enchufando el transformador a la red....y probando con un tester todo lo que se te ocurra.


obviamente con muchisimo cuidado!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nimio (Jun 23, 2014)

Hola,

He estado leyendo por el foro los diferentes posts que hacen referencia a la toma de tierra y, si bien comentan en algunos que en ocasiones, para circuitos de corriente continua, se conectan juntos tanto el negativo como la toma de tierra al chasis no queda del todo claro cuando y porqué. 

Hubiera planteado mi pregunta en alguno de esos posts pero estaban cerrados, si hay algún sitio más adecuado para mi pregunta pido disculpas y confío en que mi post será movido a un lugar más adecuado.

Mis preguntas al respecto serian:

-Siempre se debe conectar la toma de tierra al negativo del circuito? tanto para chasis de plástico como de metal? (matizar si hay diferencias con el tipo de chasis). Esto me llevaría a preguntar cuando hay que proveer de toma de tierra a un circuito? sólo cuando hay chasis de metal? (siempre hago referencia a corriente continua)

-Cuando (con que criterio) se conecta el negativo de un circuito al chasis metálico? en algún tipo concreto de circuitos tal vez? siempre? en circuitos alimentados con baterías también?

-Sólo se contempla la posibilidad de conectar el negativo al chasis cuando hay conexión a tierra del chasis o no tiene nada que ver?

-El efecto Jaula de Faraday no necesita ser conectado a negativo para que funcione verdad? pero se suele conectar cierto? También he visto que componentes metálicos se suelen conectar sus chasis al negativo.

En resumen... cuales serían las "buenas prácticas" en cuanto a conexionado del negativo (masa) y de la toma de tierra?

Espero que no hayan resultado algo liosas las preguntas.

Gracias de antemano.

1 Saludo


----------



## capitanp (Jun 23, 2014)

Cuando se trabajan con formas de onda complejas


----------



## chclau (Jun 24, 2014)

Para empezar, para que se usa la toma de tierra?

Que yo sepa, para dos cosas.

1) Para proteger a las personas. Si por alguna razon un cable vivo tocara el chassis, y este no tuviera conexion a tierra, el peligro de electrocucion es alto. En cambio si esta la conexion a tierra, saltara el fusible o el diferencial... pero la persona no sufrira electrocucion.

2) Para mejorar la inmunidad a ruidos, estatica, etc. Una conexion a tierra descarga la estatica que podria producirse en el equipo, provee un camino facil de descarga para la estatica que pudiera tener el operador, y asegura que el chassis esta a cero, con lo que todo circuito de proteccion contra interferencias y ruidos descargara los ruidos a tierra.

Fijate en este link
http://www.ese.upenn.edu/detkin/instruments/misctutorials/Ground/grd.html


----------



## Scooter (Jun 24, 2014)

La vedad es que yo nunca/raramente conecto el negativo a tierra.


----------



## chclau (Jun 24, 2014)

Je.

Le puse todo lo de antes y no conteste a la pregunta. En mi caso, lo que hacia normalmente es crear una banda de guarda alrededor del PCB que va conectada a chasis, algunas de las protecciones y filtros los conectaba a chassis en vez de al negativo, y entre chassis y negativo ponia unos cuantos capacitores de 100nF, 50V, dispersos no uniformemente entre la banda de chassis y el plano de masa.


----------



## nimio (Jun 24, 2014)

Gracias por responder.

A ver, para que sirve la toma de tierra lo tengo claro, lo que me intriga es como, cuando, con que criterio se conecta también el negativo de un circuito al chasis y por ende a la toma de tierra (cuando la hay). Si cuando no hay toma de tierra también es buena práctica conectar el chasis al negativo... si esto se aplica a alimentación con baterías... etc. y cualquier otra cuestión referente al tema que no haya planteado.

Por ejemplo en las fuentes de alimentación de PC viejas que tengo he comprobado que el negativo está unido al chasis, yo hice una fuente de alimentación, o más bien dicho acondicioné una fuente de alimentación CEBEK en un chasis metálico con toma de tierra conectada al chasis pero no uní el negativo al chasis, debo hacerlo?.

Es una práctica que se usa en según que circuitos? en todos? con que finalidad? etc, etc, etc.

capitanp gracias por la aclaración, a ver si alguien más puede ampliar dicha información.

chclau gracias por el aporte del link pero sigue sin quedarme claro el tema de negativo y toma de tierra, si fuera posible una explicación más llana... lo agradecería 

Lo que sí me ha quedado claro es que es conveniente usar un único punto de conexión entre chasis, toma de tierra y negativo (y carga también?) como en la figura 9 de tu link (esto aclararía el "como").

A pesar de lanzar estas incógnitas agradecería no descuidar las preguntas iniciales que formulé.

Gracias por la atención.

1 Saludo


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 26, 2014)

A riesgo de ser inexacto y en consecuencia erróneo en algo de lo que respondo.

El conectar la tierra de la alimentación de la red externa, AC, al chassis es para beneficiarse de los mecanismos de protección de la red de alimentación. existen por ejemplo circuitos que desconectan la red en caso de corto, protegiendo así a seres humanos de posibles daños.

El otro aspecto es el de asegurarse que la tierra en todo el equipo tenga el mismo nivel de tensión! Resulta que bajo ciertas circunstancias la tierra o polo negativo en dos puntos de un equipo no tiene el mismo nivel de tensión. El resultado es que fluye electricidad a razón de estas diferencias de tensión de los polos negativos. Asegurando que entre todos los circuitos en un sistema los polos negativos estén conectados entre sí con un mínimo de resistencia, asegura que todos los polos negativos estén al mismo nivel!

Un ejemplo. Imagínense que suministran una alimentación DC de 5VDC a una placa con un controlador y que por razones x la tensión de tierra o polo negativo sea diferente por 5 VDC, entonces la tensión presente en la placa es de los 5VDC deseados + 5 VDC resultando de la inequalidad de las tensiones de tierra o negativo., resultando en una tensión de 10 VDC! eso destruye los circuitos electronicos en la placa diseñados a ser operados a 5 VDC!


----------



## nimio (Jun 26, 2014)

Agradezco enormemente las respuestas de verdad, habéis dedicado parte de vuestro tiempo a responder y eso lo valoro, pero siento que no se responden las dudas que planteo (o no las comprendo).

He tratado de puntualizarlas para que fuera más fácil el ser respondidas separadamente y así facilitar su comprensión. De todas formas, mis dudas mayoritariamente son en cuanto a la conexión del negativo con la toma de tierra y de ahí todas las cuestiones que se puedan derivar.

Gracias una vez más por vuestro tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## chclau (Jun 26, 2014)

Trato de contestarte, o de hacer entender que, en realidad, NO hay respuesta. Por eso la unica respuesta es entender para que se usa el chassis en nuestro sistema, y segun eso, decidir. Por ejemplo, en un automovil, el chassis (que muchas veces NO esta a tierra), es un lugar por el que circulan fuertes corrientes, del alternador a la bateria, o a otros equipos de fuerza. Por eso, una placa electronica con sensores, por ejemplo, NO se conectara su negativo a chassis.

Si tengo un transmisor de radio, el chassis del equipo es parte del sistema radiante.  por ello, NO conectare el negativo de circuitos de baja tension al chassis. Y demas esta decir que, por ser un equipo portatil, el chassis no estara conectado a tierra.

Incluso el tema de, cuando si se conecta, si se debe hacer en uno o varios puntos, esta en discusion y no siempre existe una respuesta unica. La respuesta es preparar varios puntos de conexion y, si encontramos problemas en pruebas de EMI/RFI, ESD, etc, habilitar o desbilitar o usar ferrite o capacitor en ese punto de conexion para controlar el camino de descarga de la interferencia.


----------



## JulioBC (Jun 27, 2014)

Hola nimio,

He estado siguiendo este post porque lo has planteado perfectamente y yo tengo las mismas dudas que tú,  pero si tengo que ser sincero no me esperaba que se fueran a aclarar las dudas sobre todo porque personalmente ya he intentado buscar ese tipo de respuestas. Mi opinión es que es un tema muuuuy técnico (fuentes y tipos de ruido, etc) y hay que ser muuuuy profesional (sin faltar a chclau ni a todos los que han aportado que me parecen buenos profesionales) y tener muchísimos conocimientos para poder dar una respuesta como lo que deseamos, además de saber explicarlo por supuesto ya que no creo que sea una respuesta sencilla. 

Sería muy interesante que se siguieran aportando experiencias reales sobre el tema.

Un saludo.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 27, 2014)

Como bien dijo alguien, es un tema en donde esa pregunta no tiene "una" respuesta, sino varias.

Ya lo había dicho antes, en todo lo que es industrial el chasis es el negativo de la fuente, por? por el blindaje ante ruido electrostático, si usamos esos equipos en la habitación de una casa y desconectamos esa "unión" el equipo sigue funcionando sin problemas, no afectamos en nada, pero lo metemos en una fabrica y dura 1 hora a lo sumo.

Por otro lado, en otra ocasión que se planteó el ruido o zumbido de los amplificadores, y mas aún en los de guitarra en donde el ruido era casi normal, la tierra cumple una función fundamental, experiencia propia, le compre una guitarra eléctrica a mi hijo y le di un equipo de audio de los viejos centros musicales de los 80 para que use, andaba perfecto, pero el ruido que hacia cuando no se tocaban las cuerdas era insoportable, la solución fue poner un enchufe con la espiga de tierra y conectar el cable el negativo de la fuente, por supuesto que en mi casa cuento con jabalina de tierra, una ves conectado el cable se hizo el silencio total, no mas zumbido, aclaro que el amplificador es todo plástico.

En la empresa donde trabajo hice la misma consulta a los ingenieros y nadie sabe el criterio de cuando ponerla y cuando no, nadie sabe la respuesta.


----------



## opamp (Jun 27, 2014)

Nimio todo depende,
Si vas a cargar solamente baterias no le pones tierra.

Si alimentas equipos de alta frecuencia, precision, etc. Colocas la tierra de la salida de tu fuente a DC " tierra limpia"( tierra aislada, tierra electrónica).

Para que le quitas aislamiento a la fuente DC colocando el negativo a la tierra elèctrica, tierra de potencia). No por nada se le coloca trafos de aislamiento. Y se aterriza a tierra electrónica:1,2,3 Ohms

Ojo ! Entre negativo y tierra de salida DC muchas veces se coloca el Rshunt, no deberias cortocircuitar negativo con tierra de salida, cortocircuitas el sensor de amperaje.


----------



## nimio (Jun 27, 2014)

chclau Buffff sí que parece complicado el tema si..., pero agradezco las explicaciones .

sergiot: 

"Ya lo había dicho antes, en todo lo que es industrial el chasis es el negativo de la fuente, por? por el blindaje ante ruido electrostático, si usamos esos equipos en la habitación de una casa y desconectamos esa "unión" el equipo sigue funcionando sin problemas, no afectamos en nada, pero lo metemos en una fabrica y dura 1 hora a lo sumo."

Yo tenía entendido que el efecto Jaula de Faraday se da sin necesidad de conectar a negativo, las cargas fluyen por toda la carcasa envolvente sin afectar a la circuitería interna. O tal vez será que el efecto Jaula de Faraday previene de descargas eléctricas sobre la circuitería interior y si conectamos a negativo dicha Jaula de Faraday prevenimos también de interferencias? 

Aún así parece ser que, salvo excepciones puntuales, es buena práctica conectar el negativo con la carcasa. Cierto?


opamp: 

"Si alimentas equipos de alta frecuencia, precision, etc. Colocas la tierra de la salida de tu fuente a DC " tierra limpia"( tierra aislada, tierra electrónica)."

Bueno entonces entiendo que es buena práctica, por así decirlo, el conectar el negativo de una fuente de alimentación a su carcasa metálica (que a su vez está conectada a tierra), por aquello de que uno no sabe que alimentará con su fuente de alimentación en un futuro y mejor que tenga todas las prestaciones posibles.

"Para que le quitas aislamiento a la fuente DC colocando el negativo a la tierra elèctrica, tierra de potencia). No por nada se le coloca trafos de aislamiento. Y se aterriza a tierra electrónica:1,2,3 Ohms"

Aquí he de decir que no he entendido nada 
Mi fuente tiene un transformador toroidal y encapsulado (sin ninguna parte metálica expuesta), por si tiene eso que ver con lo de transformador de aislamiento (o te refieres al aislamiento eléctrico que proporcionan los dos bobinados inherente a los transformadores?).

"Ojo ! Entre negativo y tierra de salida DC muchas veces se coloca el Rshunt, no deberias cortocircuitar negativo con tierra de salida, cortocircuitas el sensor de amperaje."

Aquí lo mismo, no entiendo nada  . Negativo y tierra de salida DC? te refieres al negativo de la fuente y la toma de tierra? (simplificando) Sé que es una resistencia tipo shunt pero para que? esto es nuevo. Y... sensor de amperaje??? nadie habló de eso.


Gracias de nuevo, a ver si alguien más se anima a darnos su opinión y compartir sus conocimientos.

Saludos


----------



## chclau (Jun 27, 2014)

Algunas cositas mas:

1. Habran visto que en muchas fuentes de laboratorio se proveen bornes de positivo, negativo y tierra a la salida, y NO conectan directamente el negativo a tierra. Por que? Como bien dijo opamp, la fuente trae un trafo de aislacion y eso entre otras cosas nos permite "apilar" dos fuentes o una fuente con dos salidas independientes para crear una fuente simetrica. En esa configuracion el positivo de una de las fuentes se conecta con el negativo de la otra, si estuvieran en forma permanente conectadas a tierra eso seria imposible. 

2. Ground loops. Esta expresion en ingles, cuya traduccion no conozco, es una de las claves para entender por que NO se conectan en forma automatica la tierra (o chassis) y el negativo.

Para entender eso, primero hay que caer en la cuenta que NO existe negativo ni chassis ideal. Al no ser ideales, no seran equipotenciales. Supongamos que el retorno de un sensor SI se hubiera conectado a chassis en el automovil. La lectura del sensor se veria afectada por la caida de potencial creada por las corrientes de retorno del equipo de fuerza. Por eso en este caso se separa el negativo de chassis. Lo mismo para el segundo ejemplo que di de equipo de RF.

3. Si existe duda sobre cual es el potencial del negativo de una fuente y su equipo asociado, o entre dos equipos, el hecho de conectar el negativo a tierra puede empeorar el funcionamiento de los equipos porque la diferencia de potencial entre negativo y chassis creara una corriente (ground loop).

4. Aun en un caso en que sí quiero conectar tierra a chassis, el LUGAR de tal conexión es importante, y no pocas veces no es algo que se pueda decidir en forma teórica, sino solo en forma experimental, mientras se realizan las pruebas de compatibilidad electromagnética.

Uno de los problemas típicos de equipos ante pruebas ESD es que el procesador se resetea. Los equipos generadores de ESD presentan pulsos de hasta 15kV con un tiempo de subida menor a 1ns (*). Cuando ese pulso se descarga a traves del PCB, se puede acoplar al procesador y resetearlo. El lugar de conexion de negativo y chassis influye sobre el acoplamiento entre el pulso y el procesador, al ubicar con precision el punto de conexion entre negativo y chassis "controlo" el recorrido de descarga del pulso, intentando alejarlo del procesador para que no se resetee.

(*) Los equipos de prueba de ESD modelan la descarga ante el contacto de un operador cargado electrostaticamente y el equipo.


Como conclusión te diría que imites a los que saben. Ponele a tu fuente bornes de salida independientes de negativo y tierra, e incluso lo que podes hacer es poner como hacen los buenos fabricantes, una chapita que cortorcircuita por defecto esos bornes, pero si por alguna razón querés desconectar tierra de negativo, sacás la chapita.


----------



## opamp (Jun 28, 2014)

Chclau, gran cantidad de fuentes DC que vemos en los datasheet's nos muestran que colocan Rshunt entre negativo y tierra (tap central del trafo). 

He visto varias instalaciones en que unen negativo y tierra, arruinando la medicion de I. Como los shunt tipicos son de 0.001 Ohm lo leen como continuidad y lo unen.


----------



## chclau (Jun 28, 2014)

Nunca lo habia visto. Podes poner un ejemplo?


----------



## jmth (Jun 28, 2014)

Leyendo el post me he dado cuenta de que aún hay gente que confunde o mezcla los dos conceptos de negativo y tierra 

La tierra, es ése cable de la instalación eléctrica (cabe decir que a veces en instalaciones antiguas no existen), normalmente amarillo y verde a rallas, que está físicamente conectado a tierra. Es decir, sigues el cable y llegas al subterráneo donde hay una piqueta o rejilla instalada. Ésta instalación, puesta a los chasis de neveras, microondas, y muchos aparatos caseros, permite al diferencial detectar que un cable vivo (fase o neutro) ha hecho contacto con el chasis, haciéndolo saltar antes de que una persona llegue y toque el mismo chasis, y como consecuencia acabe en el hospital o bajo tierra, con el cable que no tenía.

Por lo tanto en chasis conductores es recomendable hacer dicha conexión, pero no juntarla con el negativo, ni en AC ni en DC, porque en caso de ser menor el potencial del negativo, la corriente seguiría fluyendo entre positivo y negativo (corto). En chasis no conductores, casos de plásticos especiales, pongamos por ejemplo un secador de pelo, no es necesario éste cable (veréis que no lo tienen). Ahora, en DC no sé si será conveniente poner aunque sea un contacto con el negativo para descargar estática y ruidos, en caso de que fuera una pila, ya que un trafo es más seguro tener tierra. La verdad, todavía no me he visto en el caso, pronto me veré.

¿Alguien ha probado alguna vez a medir la tensión entre fase y tierra? Os invito a hacerlo con cuidado. Comprobaréis que la tensión no es 230V (Europa), sino otra diferente. Yo medí, en la universidad, 45V. Si conectamos el positivo (Pongamos 5V), con una tierra, que sumando pérdidas de una instalación enorme, no controlada, multiplicado por su resistencia da 45V, lo que vamos a medir son -40V.

¿En qué caso se conecta el negativo (neutro) a tierra? En la central eléctrica. Y algunos se echan las manos a la cabeza porque, si no se hiciese, no existiría riesgo de electrocución. Pero en ése caso no tendríamos referencia. Pese a todo lo que hemos dicho, la tierra nos ayuda a tener una referencia de tensión en el generador, y que es la misma para todos.

No sé si todo lo que he dicho es correcto, muchas cosas ya se habían mencionado, y la conclusión es que la tierra es ése gran desconocido con el que podríamos hacer un largo monólogo especial para electricistas.


----------



## chclau (Jun 28, 2014)

A lo largo de este post hemos estado hablando de negativo, chassis y tierra y no veo que haya alguno de los que aportaron que no entienda lo que son los tres conceptos. Especíicamente, una vez que pones transformador de aislación, es perfectamente válido conectar el negativo de la salida a tierra... o dejarlo flotando.

La naturaleza de la pregunta es en qué casos conviene hacer lo uno o lo otro, y la verdad, es una pregunta difícil. El tema de compatibilidad electromagnética es complejo. No por nada uno de los libros de cabecera en este campo se llama "A Handbook of Black Magic"


----------



## Scooter (Jun 29, 2014)

Lo que tengo claro:
El chasis metálico debe de estar puesto a tierra por seguridad y por reglamentación.
El neutro está puesto a tierra en el centro de transformación por seguridad; si fuera flotante, pues flotaría y se podría "contagiar" con facilidad de cualquier cable que pase por ahí, por ejemplo de uno de 20kV.
En una fuente aislada "normal" con transformador el positivo y negativo están flotantes.
No poner a tierra un cable ni un apantallamiento por los dos extremos; puede haber tensión entre la tierra de mi casa y la de la tuya.

Lo que no tengo claro:
Cuando conectar el negativo a tierra. Si es un montaje "normal" dentro de una caja creo que da bastante igual.
Si el negativo recorre por ejemplo 100m hasta un sensor... Yo lo pondría a tierra; si son flotantes ese cable se puede inducir de cualquier sitio.
En RF, hay toda una teoría de esto que apenas intuyo.


----------



## chclau (Jun 29, 2014)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Lo que tengo claro:
> Si el negativo recorre por ejemplo 100m hasta un sensor... Yo lo pondría a tierra; si son flotantes ese cable se puede inducir de cualquier sitio.


Claro, pero si puedo elegir, yo en ese caso pondria un sensor diferencial. Y ahi si, en la mayoria de los casos esta prohibido conectar el "negativo" del sensor diferencial a tierra... Es todo un tema este, y para mas INRI, como dicen los yoyegas, es confuso. Porque es muy probable que un sensor diferencial tenga marcado positivo y negativo... pero hay que saber muy bien que hacer con ese "negativo" de una senial diferencial.


----------



## Borch206 (Jun 29, 2014)

chclau dijo:
			
		

> En cambio si esta la conexion a tierra, saltara el fusible o el diferencial... pero la persona no sufrira electrocucion.




En CC los diferenciales ni se inmutan, no protegen,
Se usan magnetotermicos





			
				Scooter dijo:
			
		

> La vedad es que yo nunca/raramente conecto el negativo a tierra.




Si no conectas un cable a tierra NO tienes negativo, tienes una diferencia de potencial entre ellos (el secundario) de 12V por ejemplo pero ninguno es negativo o positivo... Con respecto a que?? Con respecto a que son positivos o negativos???
Para probar esto podéis conectar CUALQUIERA de los dos a tierra y ese será el negativo.

Precisamente por eso se aterriza SIEMPRE el secundario a tierra, para referenciar... Y para proteger el circuito con UN magnetotermico claro....


----------



## chclau (Jun 29, 2014)

El positivo es positivo con respecto al negativo, y el negativo es negativo con respecto al positivo. Se lo puede comprobar en cualquier pila o bateria, que normalmente nadie conecta a tierra.

Con respecto a tu correccion de que la proteccion diferencial sirve solo en alterna... tenes razon, me disculpo por el error. De todos modos, la conexion del chassis metalico a tierra evita que este pudiera, por accidente o falla, subir a un potencial elevado.

Pero, aunque es cierto que CASI siempre se aterriza el secundario de un trafo a tierra, no SIEMPRE se lo hace, y cuando se lo hace, es muy importante saber DONDE.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 29, 2014)

Yo nunca he puesto a tierra un secundario y he visto muy pocos circuitos así.
El secundario da x V una punta respecto a otra, no respecto a tierra. Funciona perfectamente sin darle miedo "aterrarlo" 
Los diferenciales normales solo funcionan en alterna, pero existen diferenciales de continua.


----------



## Dano (Jun 29, 2014)

chclau dijo:
			
		

> 2. Ground loops. Esta expresion en ingles, cuya traduccion no conozco




Se le llama lazo o lazos de tierra, bah, es un concepto nomas, el nombre es lo que menos importa.


----------



## Borch206 (Jun 29, 2014)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Yo nunca he puesto a tierra un secundario y he visto muy pocos circuitos así.




A veces se me olvida que esto es un foro de electronica... Yo como eléctrico siempre aterrizo el secundario o la fuente a tierra.
Lo que comentaba de elegir cual es el "positivo" me refería a el secundario de un trafo en alterna, creo que he mezclado conceptos...





			
				chclau dijo:
			
		

> El positivo es positivo con respecto al negativo, y el negativo es negativo con respecto al positivo. Se lo puede comprobar en cualquier pila o bateria, que normalmente nadie conecta a tierra.




A esto me refería con que había mezclado conceptos, esto pasa en alterna si no aterrizas el secundario,  que no tienes definida la fase y el neutro y ciertos componentes pueden no funcionarte, aparte de que las averías ganan un plus de complejidad a la hora de seguir los circuitos, sobre todo si no lo has montado tu.


----------



## nimio (Jun 29, 2014)

Me gusta que haya tanta participación, aunque me pierden las respuestas. 

Me queda una idea muy general de por donde van los tiros aunque no puedo evitar lamentar que no se respondan puntualmente las preguntas que planteo al inicio y a lo largo del post para asegurar la correcta comprensión de vuestras explicaciones, no quisiera parecer quisquilloso ya que es todo un lujo tener tanta participación, pero algunas respuestas o no se interpretarlas o las preguntas se quedan en el aire.

Vale, ahora ya se que es un Rshunt, sabía lo que era pero no en el contexto que se plantea aquí, está claro que estoy a años luz de vuestros conocimientos, juego en otra liga 

Y por lo mencionado por *chclau*, deduzco también que si se han de unir diferentes aparatos entre sí, o convivir con la misma alimentación es conveniente que la toma de tierra no esté conectada con sus negativos, deduzco bien?

También pienso que en una red eléctrica doméstica puede haber varios equipos de diferentes tipos que tal vez tengan sus negativos conectados a tierra y seguramente sean de diferentes voltajes y nosotros sin saberlo, acaso eso no afectaría de alguna manera?. Puede resultar imposible de controlar.

Entonces el tercer borne central que hay en muchas fuentes de alimentación es una toma de tierra normal y corriente? suelen llamarse GND (Ground) que aunque signifique Tierra en los esquemas de circuitos siempre se asocia al negativo y no a la toma de tierra. En las simétricas entiendo que es un negativo "neutro" por así decirlo entre -xV y +xV. Ese negativo neutro en las simétricas, en el caso de que suponga bien, también va conectado a tierra? De todas formas algunas fuentes de alimentación normales no lo llevan y de igual manera las que llevan el tercer borne no todas llevan esa chapita (Rshunt), tiene que ver con su diseño? o una mera decisión de si incluirla o no?

En que casos se usa ese tercer borne en una fuente de alimentación? Si fuera sólo para unir negativo y tierra no llevaría borne de conexión.

Parece que el Rshunt debería estar siempre conectando el negativo y la toma de tierra (y a su vez el chasis) y poderse quitar si se usan dos fuentes de alimentación en serie o paralelo o cuando se requiera.

El conectar el secundario a tierra os referís a conectar el tercer borne (central) del segundo devanado del transformador a tierra? el que yo uso no tiene, es un toroidal encapsulado.

En resumidas cuentas, debo añadir un tercer borne exterior de conexión a tierra en mi fuente o no? (algunas no lo llevan). En caso afirmativo debo comprar una Rshunt especial o vale cualquier tipo de conexión entre los bornes?  conectar la tierra al chasis por descontado que sí.

Gracias una vez más.

Saludos.

P.D.: Siento lanzar nuevas preguntas pero son dudas que se me generan.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 5, 2014)

nimio dijo:
			
		

> Me gusta que haya tanta participación, aunque me pierden las respuestas.


Es lo que pasa, como no todos pensamos igual es posible que uno diga blanco y otro negro.



			
				nimio dijo:
			
		

> Me queda una idea muy general de por donde van los tiros aunque no puedo evitar lamentar que no se respondan puntualmente las preguntas que planteo al inicio y a lo largo del post para asegurar la correcta comprensión de vuestras explicaciones, no quisiera parecer quisquilloso ya que es todo un lujo tener tanta participación, pero algunas respuestas o no se interpretarlas o las preguntas se quedan en el aire.


Si hubiera una respuesta única probablemente ni siquiera habrías preguntado; sería pública y notoria. Si preguntas la ley de Ohm seguramente todos contestemos lo mismo.



			
				nimio dijo:
			
		

> Vale, ahora ya se que es un Rshunt, sabía lo que era pero no en el contexto que se plantea aquí, está claro que estoy a años luz de vuestros conocimientos, juego en otra liga


Todos tenemos mucho que aprender el que crea que lo sabe todo está muerto, seguramente sabrás mas que yo en mil cosas y yo sabré mas que tu en algunas.



			
				nimio dijo:
			
		

> Y por lo mencionado por *chclau*, deduzco también que si se han de unir diferentes aparatos entre sí, o convivir con la misma alimentación es conveniente que la toma de tierra no esté conectada con sus negativos, deduzco bien?


Yo creo que si, de lo contrario puedes tener problemas, sobre todo si no son próximos; "tierra_a" puede estar a un potencial diferente de "tierra_b"



			
				nimio dijo:
			
		

> También pienso que en una red eléctrica doméstica puede haber varios equipos de diferentes tipos que tal vez tengan sus negativos conectados a tierra y seguramente sean de diferentes voltajes y nosotros sin saberlo, acaso eso no afectaría de alguna manera?. Puede resultar imposible de controlar.


La verdad es que desconozco cuales de mis equipos tienen la tierra y el negativo unidos. De tensiones diferentes seguro que por dentro cada uno es "de su padre y su madre"
Mientras no conecte uno a otro nunca lo sabré.



			
				nimio dijo:
			
		

> Entonces el tercer borne central que hay en muchas fuentes de alimentación es una toma de tierra normal y corriente? suelen llamarse GND (Ground) que aunque signifique Tierra en los esquemas de circuitos siempre se asocia al negativo y no a la toma de tierra. En las simétricas entiendo que es un negativo "neutro" por así decirlo entre -xV y +xV. Ese negativo neutro en las simétricas, en el caso de que suponga bien, también va conectado a tierra? De todas formas algunas fuentes de alimentación normales no lo llevan y de igual manera las que llevan el tercer borne no todas llevan esa chapita (Rshunt), tiene que ver con su diseño? o una mera decisión de si incluirla o no?


Mmmm no lo se, hay fuentes simétricas con "referencia al aire" y además borne de "chasis", eso si, el chasis si es metálico si o si estará a tierra. En general una fuente de laboratorio mejor que el negativo no sea tierra, así puedes hacer una fuente simétrica con dos simples. Si ambas llevan el negativo a tierra no puedes hacerlo.



			
				nimio dijo:
			
		

> En que casos se usa ese tercer borne en una fuente de alimentación? Si fuera sólo para unir negativo y tierra no llevaría borne de conexión.


Por si quieres poner alguna parte de tu equipo a tierra, por ejemplo, o unir el negativo, o el positivo a tierra.



			
				nimio dijo:
			
		

> Parece que el Rshunt debería estar siempre conectando el negativo y la toma de tierra (y a su vez el chasis) y poderse quitar si se usan dos fuentes de alimentación en serie o paralelo o cuando se requiera.


Mmm, no se, nunca he usado una resistencia para poner algo a tierra. O lo pongo con la menor resistencia posible o no lo pongo. Es que soy radical del todo o nada 



			
				nimio dijo:
			
		

> El conectar el secundario a tierra os referís a conectar el tercer borne (central) del segundo devanado del transformador a tierra? el que yo uso no tiene, es un toroidal encapsulado.


Eso es lo mismo que poner uno extremo a tierra, depende del uso. Por defecto yo nunca lo pongo.



			
				nimio dijo:
			
		

> En resumidas cuentas, debo añadir un tercer borne exterior de conexión a tierra en mi fuente o no? (algunas no lo llevan). En caso afirmativo debo comprar una Rshunt especial o vale cualquier tipo de conexión entre los bornes?  conectar la tierra al chasis por descontado que sí.


Ponlo, siempre viene bien tener a mano conexiones de mas, si un día te hace falta ahí lo tienes a mano sin tener que hacer inventos.
Lo único malo de tener un borne de tierra es que creas que es tierra y no lo sea, eso puede llegar a ser bastante peligroso, pero lo mismo pasará con el chasis de tu fuente, si lo pones a una tierra sin tierra la puedes liar.



			
				nimio dijo:
			
		

> Gracias una vez más.


De nada una vez mas



			
				nimio dijo:
			
		

> Saludos.


Eso mismo



			
				nimio dijo:
			
		

> P.D.: Siento lanzar nuevas preguntas pero son dudas que se me generan.


De paso me viene bien porque hay cosas que no me planteo casi nunca.


----------



## nimio (Jul 6, 2014)

Jajaja gracias Scooter por tomarte tu tiempo.

Está claro que el tema se las trae pero voy haciéndome una ligera idea.

El viernes me llegó una fuente de alimentación simétrica de 30V, 5A (MLINK APS3005S-3D- 30V,5A), la primera comprada y con su tercer borne de tierra sin negativo conectado a tierra, me ayudará a entender el tema mejor espero.

Una de las cuestiones que planteé en mi primer post fue lo del efecto de Jaula de Faraday, ya que esos blindajes a menudo están conectados al negativo también, según tengo entendido el efecto Jaula de Faraday funciona de por sí sin conectarse al negativo, tiene alguna finalidad conectarlo?.

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 6, 2014)

Ninguna no comentada


----------



## nimio (Jul 12, 2014)

Os dejo un vídeo de EEVblog donde se explican los riesgos de conectar erróneamente la sonda del osciloscopio a un circuito con el negativo conectado a Tierra:






Saludos


----------

